# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [29/02/2020] GSM SHIELD Box SPRD Setup v1.2 is out...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ZTE  A5 2019 - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM/Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write PAC FileA7 2019 - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM/Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write PAC FileV10 VITA - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM/Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write PAC File  IMO  IMO DASK UK (sc7702) - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM/Restore NVRAM/Read Phone password/Read simunlock code/Write Pac  File  Added  
Generic Method to Read phone user Password for Keypad phones in DIAG Mode. - This method is useful when need to keep data so NO DATA LOSS.-- Also some SC6531E phones not allow factory reset from diag mode.-- This method will work only in keypad phones what allow connection in diag mode.--- Method is generic, You do not need to select any model.  Official Website: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Official Google Drive Download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Official Support Downloader and card updater: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

